# emake falla cuando emergo kde-base/kopete (solucionado)

## equery

Hola, intente con gentoo, todo bien en la instalación, pero cuando intento instalar base/kopete, me aparece el error

```
* Messages for package kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4:

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4498:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3264:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *             environment, line 3279:  Called kde_src_compile 'make'

 *             environment, line 3271:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make"

 *  The die message:

 *   died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/environment'. 

```

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5792102.html

he intentado dejando netmeeting o colocando -netmeeting en USE, y todas las combinaciones que aparecen en

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=272678

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/kde-base/kopete/kopete-3.5.10-r4.ebuild?r1=1.8&r2=1.9

Edite /usr/portage/kde-base/kopete/kopete-3.5.10-r4.ebuild con todas las combinaciones posibles y sigue el error al compilarlo.

He vuelto a ejecutar emerge --sync, emerge kde-meta, emerge -uDav --newuse world, revdep-rebuild y sucede lo mismo.

version 1.8, Fri Jun 12 11:45:33 2009 UTC

```
PLUGINS="addbookmarks alias autoreplace connectionstatus contactnotes crypt highlight history latex nowlistening
```

version 1.9, Fri Jun 12 23:53:05 2009 UTC

```
PLUGINS="addbookmarks alias autoreplace connectionstatus contactnotes crypt highlight history latex netmeeting nowlistening

...

netmeeting? ( net-voip/ekiga )

...

    

              if use netmeeting && ! use msn; then

                      eerror "Netmeeting support (USE=\"netmeeting\") for the MSN module has"

                      eerror "been requested, but the MSN module (USE=\"msn\") is not enabled."

                      eerror "Enable the \"msn\" USE flag or disable the \"netmeeting\" USE flag."

                      die "Invalid USE flag combination."

              fi

....

         use netmeeting || kopete_disable plugin netmeeting

....
```

También añadí en uno de los intentos `kde-base/kopete -netmeeting' a `/etc/portage/package.use'.

¿Alguien sabe que combinación exacta debo seleccionar para que funcione? porque prácticamente las he probado todas.Last edited by equery on Thu Jul 09, 2009 11:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Podrías pegar lo inmediatamente anterior al mensaje de error que has pegado?

La parte que has pegado es irrelevante en realidad. Una vez que le tomes la mano a esto ya vas a distinguir solo donde está el problema.

Salud!

----------

## equery

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Podrías pegar lo inmediatamente anterior al mensaje de error que has pegado?
> 
> La parte que has pegado es irrelevante en realidad. Una vez que le tomes la mano a esto ya vas a distinguir solo donde está el problema.
> 
> Salud!

 

Hola! este es el /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/build.log

Gracias y Salud!

----------

## Txema

He visto por ahí que puede ser un error de rutas, prueba a poner esto en la consola

```
export PATH=$PATH:$QTDIR/bin

export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:$QTDIR/lib
```

Y luego lo emerges otra vez  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

Borrado por error. Lo siento.

----------

## gringo

no estoy seguro pero por el build.log que pegas a mi huele a que algo está mal en qt o en el propio kde. 

has compilado qt con la use kde activado p.ej. ?

saluetes

----------

## equery

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Borrado por error. Lo siento.

 

 :Question: 

 *Txema wrote:*   

> He visto por ahí que puede ser un error de rutas, prueba a poner esto en la consola
> 
> ```
> export PATH=$PATH:$QTDIR/bin
> 
> ...

 

Hice eso y me aparece el mismo error..

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no estoy seguro pero por el build.log que pegas a mi huele a que algo está mal en qt o en el propio kde. 
> 
> has compilado qt con la use kde activado p.ej. ?
> 
> saluetes

 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml

Si está interesado en instalar KDE (o soporte para KDE), debe asegurarse que su variable USE contenga las palabras clave kde o sino escoger entre qt3 o qt4 (o ambas). 

y acá

# nano /etc/make.conf

Edite la variable USE para que contenga al menos: qt qt3 qt4 kde 

Yo quiero KDE3.5 de hecho cuando ocupe la iso i686 pude instalarlo sin problemas, pero ahora que ocupe la x86_64 me aparece ese error y en ambos casos he ocupado qt3, incluso añadi kde y lo mismo.

Saludos.Last edited by equery on Wed Jul 08, 2009 7:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Coghan

 *equery wrote:*   

>  *Coghan wrote:*   Borrado por error. Lo siento. 
> 
>  

 

He borrado mi respuesta, por error había contestado en este hilo cuando debía ir en otro. Lamento el malentendido.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## equery

Intente con emerge kde en lugar de kde-meta y lo mismo(die "econf failed").

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.9/temp/build.log

Antes me solicito que re-emergiera x11-libs/qt:3 con USE="opengl" y eso hice.

Hay alguna forma de instalar kde sin kopete? que no me interesa mucho el programa en todo caso.   :Shocked: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.9/temp/build.log

 

el propio ebuild te está diciendo cuál es el problema :

```
If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by

this configure is not the same version you used to compile kdelibs.

The Qt Plugin installed by kdelibs is *ONLY* loadable if it is the

_same Qt version_, compiled with the _same compiler_ and the same Qt

configuration settings.
```

 *Quote:*   

> Hay alguna forma de instalar kde sin kopete?

 

desde luego, no uso kde pero seguro que se puede instalar kde sin kopete. 

No sé si quizás el metapaquete lo requiera por algún use que tengas activado ...

saluetes

----------

## equery

Buuuena gringo, si, cuando instale con la iso 686 eso hice, instalar kdelibs(leí ese build.log completo y hasta lo traduje!), lo había olvidado en este intento con x86_64(pensando que estaba en la misma instalación xD porque como emergí taaaantas veces). Ahora me aparece que re-emerga x11-misc/basket para evitar que se crashee kontact!

Y de hecho quise cambiar chost con todas las indicaciones de como upgradear antes gcc para luego cambiar chost de i686 a x86_64 con binutils gcc, pero se crasheaba, así que para simplificar eso mejor cambie de iso, y como nunca reinicie X11 y todo es tan fácil con una VM olvide a kdelibs entre las 2 instalaciones!

Ahora voy a volver al estado(donde ejecuté la ultima snapshot) donde hice el último emerge -uDav --newuse world con "rollback" para volver a ejecutar emerge kde-meta(y no emerge kde que ejecute en medio, que al parecer me esta generando conflictos en paquetes blockeados)

Gracias! [off-topic]Buena película the shining![/off-topic]

```
# emerge -1 kde-base/kdelibs
```

Saludos!

----------

## JotaCE

 *equery wrote:*   

> Intente con emerge kde en lugar de kde-meta y lo mismo(die "econf failed").
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.9/temp/build.log
> 
> Antes me solicito que re-emergiera x11-libs/qt:3 con USE="opengl" y eso hice.
> ...

 

Yo uso KDE desde hace mucho, si haces emerge kde-meta instalará todo KDE, la solucion es instalar cada paquete que necesites por separado. solo asi kde tendrá lo que tu quieras.

kopete es dependencia de kde-meta

----------

